# GT Transport- und Poserthread....



## hoeckle (11. Oktober 2008)

ausgegebenen anlass erlaube ich mir dieses thema zu eröffnen....


und da hier alle nach bildern schreien fange ich gleich mal an...


in den hier passen 3 zerlegte GT und sonstige rein. auch das kleine grüne am ende meines posts durfte auch schon mit, als ich es persönlich auf einer kleinen nebeninsel der großen insel im norden abgeholt habe...


verbrauch 7,5 liter....  okok... 9,5 und auf 13 hat ich ihn auch schon... 









der hier braucht mehr ist langsamer aber vieeel größer. geeignet für den transport von allen meinen fahrrädern oder dem kombinierten transport mit den nachfolgenden spielzeugen...










WARNUNG: dieses fahrzeug und die nachfolgenden, ist/sind gänzlich ungeeignet GT´s zu transportieren. der gebrauch gefährdet ihre gesundheit und hörvermögen....



























hopefully to be continued....


----------



## Ketterechts (11. Oktober 2008)

My weapon of choice

Land Raver Defender Bj 98





Ohne die Bikes zu zerlegen gehen zwei rein . Zerlegt ne ganze Menge mehr , da reiner Zweisitzer  .
Aber eigentlich brauch ich gar keine MTBs , der hier ist geländegängig genug .
Achja - Verbrauch - das will ja in diesen Zeiten jeder wissen - 9l ( offen ) - 11l ( mit Anhänger )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur75 (11. Oktober 2008)

Ok, dann mache ich es auch nochmal.

1. Aktuell
Passt auf jeden Fall eins am Stück rein. Vielleicht auch mehr, aber nicht ohne Kratzer.




2. Der Ehemalige
Vom Kofferraum wohl fast gleich.




3. Der vor dem Ehemaligen
Da hat noch nicht mal ein Laufrad in den Kofferraum gepasst 




Zwischendurch gabs noch einen verbeulten 5er BMW Touring. Der konnte natürlich einiges mehr schlucken. Aber den Anblick möchte ich Euch ersparen


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (11. Oktober 2008)

Bei meinem Bike-Transporter passen zwar keine GT's rein dafür aber drauf:


----------



## zaskar-le (11. Oktober 2008)

Cool  
Wer sagt, dass Männer nur 1 Hobby haben dürfen?
Ich mag alles, was sich zügig bewegen lässt.

Leider hatte ich früher noch keine Kamera.
Also fange ich mal hier an. Schluckt 2 GTs, leicht zerlegt:





Der hier war richtig schön - und ich vermisse ihn ein wenig.
Auch hier: nach 2 zerlegten Bikes (mit Mühen) ist Schluß.









Dann der radikale Schnitt - den kennt Ihr ja schon.
Extrem unpraktisch, aber auch extrem witzig.
Mit Geschick fasst er 1 Radl - das reinquetschen ist aber nix für Leute mit schwachen Nerven: 





Oooops 





Januar gibt's neue Fotos
...dann voraussichtlich wieder mit größerer Kapazität


----------



## baldur75 (11. Oktober 2008)

Ahhhh,
ein E39 mit M-Paket.
Für mein Auge gibt es nix schöneres.
Wird mein nächster mit Sicherheit. Aber mit Lieferwagenheck!


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Oktober 2008)

Viele BMWs hier
Mein Twingo ist nich so photogen
Ein GT passt locker rein, ein zweites musst ich noch nich transportieren.

@zaskar-le: Die Felgen sehen doch aus wie von Alpina, oder?

gruß


----------



## zaskar-le (11. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> @zaskar-le: Die Felgen sehen doch aus wie von Alpina, oder?



Ja, es sind Alpinas 
Die Verarbeitung ist ein Traum!


----------



## hoeckle (12. Oktober 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ja, es sind Alpinas
> Die Verarbeitung ist ein Traum!


 
und das putzen macht höllenspaß....  oder gibts keinen bremsstaub....

noch schlimmer finde ich aber die alten bbs mit dem kreuzgittermuster... die hölle...


----------



## zaskar-le (12. Oktober 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> und das putzen macht höllenspaß....  oder gibts keinen bremsstaub.... noch schlimmer finde ich aber die alten bbs mit dem kreuzgittermuster... die hölle...





Ja, das stimmt. Die Alpinas gehen eigentlich noch - aber BBS (bei mir früher BMW "Kreuzspeichenstyling") sind wahrlich heftig. 
Mit der Zahnbürste zur Tankstelle...  Man hat ja sonst nix zu tun...


----------



## tofu1000 (12. Oktober 2008)

Mein lieber Scholli, hier sind ja wirklich einige potente Geschosse am Start! Aber ein GT will halt nicht nur standesgemäß geritten, sondern halt auch transportiert werden. 
Die Besucher des diesjährigen Treffens kennen ihn ja schon, aber ich werd trotzdem nicht müde, ihn nochmal vorzustellen. Die fahrende Multifunktionsschrankwand beschleunigt im Gegensatz zum groben Rest des hier vorgestellten Fuhrparks eher gemütlich , zumindest wenn man nicht mehr als 8l Diesel verbrauchen möchte. Fahrbereite Räder passen etwa 10 rein, in Teilen hab ich es noch nicht versucht... 





Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem gurgelnden Monstrum, Feri! Ein Kollege hatte dieses Ding mal in kurz (welche Länge hat der?!) - aber eher Modell... ähem.... Bumsbude...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (12. Oktober 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem gurgelnden Monstrum, Feri! Ein Kollege hatte dieses Ding mal in kurz (welche Länge hat der?!) - aber eher Modell... ähem.... Bumsbude...


 



danke! und ich weiß genau was du meinst... so einen hätte ich mir auch nie im leben geholt. das ist die spartanische busausführung! knappe 6m lang und riesen wendekreis... tja sie haben halt viel mehr platz da drüben... das thema t4 und g20 haben wir ja auf dem treffen schon mal angerissen. einen halbwegs guten langen mit flügeltüren.. pfff... und dann noch in österreich typisieren und nova zahlen. nene.. für die kohle steht der dicke dann wie ne 1 da...


----------



## cleiende (13. Oktober 2008)

Nochmal zu Thema "ride in style".

Cabrio,
2 Kindersitze,
Heckträger mit Downhill-MTB





Auch wenn hinten drauf das "Speiseeis" des Kollegen steht, der Fahrer ist stilvoll eingekleidet.


----------



## GT-Oldschool (13. Oktober 2008)

Zaskar-Freak hat gewonnen!
2. Platz: tofu 1000!


----------



## oliversen (14. Oktober 2008)

Da hab ich auch was:

ich mit meinem 95er 850 T-5R.





Sexy, nicht wahr? Ja, das Auto natuerlich auch....

So weit ich weiss ist der Volvo einer von 500 Stueck weltweit. Das Auto war der feuchte Traum meiner Studi-Zeit. Leider hat's erst mit ein paar Auslands-Jahren kohlemaessig hingehauen. Das Foto ist nun schon ein paar Jahre alt, aber ich habe an Karre immer noch einen riesen Spass.


----------



## baldur75 (14. Oktober 2008)

Zu sowas darf man auch Kombi sagen. Da passt mein Kombi ja hinten rein


----------



## SpeedyR (14. Oktober 2008)

Zaskar-Freak schrieb:


> Bei meinem Bike-Transporter passen zwar keine GT's rein dafür aber drauf:



Wie geil is das denn 

Da kommen werden glatt unsere SoCal Erinenrungen wach







Hier mein Heizöl Ferrari











Grüsse RAfa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (14. Oktober 2008)

@hoeckle: Die Mopeds fetzen auch
Hast du an die 4-zylindrige Kawa ne Speedhub rangebastelt?
Die Leitungen, die da vom rechten Griff abgehen sehen sehr verdächtig aus
gruß


----------



## hoeckle (14. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> @hoeckle: Die Mopeds fetzen auch
> Hast du an die 4-zylindrige Kawa ne Speedhub rangebastelt?
> Die Leitungen, die da vom rechten Griff abgehen sehen sehr verdächtig aus
> gruß


 

 und ob.... aber danke...

fett genug wäre die trommel ja....  nee im ernst, muss so sein, die flachschieber bleiben ansonsten gerne mal oben....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

außerdem ändert man Frankensteins Tochter ja nimmer, ne.? Wackeln tut die immer, gell Feri 

Hier mein Einspurfahrzeug: Raptor mit 120 PS am Hinterrad gemittelt bei 3 Messungen...ja und fleischige 105 db/A...LOUD PIPES SAVE LIVES! Für alle Autofahrer, die ihre Spiegel nur zum Schminken benutzen....








hoeckle schrieb:


> und ob.... aber danke...
> 
> fett genug wäre die trommel ja....  nee im ernst, muss so sein, die flachschieber bleiben ansonsten gerne mal oben....


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Oktober 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> danke! und ich weiß genau was du meinst... so einen hätte ich mir auch nie im leben geholt. das ist die spartanische busausführung! knappe 6m lang und riesen wendekreis... tja sie haben halt viel mehr platz da drüben... das thema t4 und g20 haben wir ja auf dem treffen schon mal angerissen. einen halbwegs guten langen mit flügeltüren.. pfff... und dann noch in österreich typisieren und nova zahlen. nene.. für die kohle steht der dicke dann wie ne 1 da...



 Das ist schon was solides - SECHS METER! Immer wieder schön am Kaisers-Parkplatz in Berlin-Gatow: Älterer Herr mit Hut: "Kannste deine popelige Ami-Kiste nich ma janz inne Parklücke fahrn, du Arsch?!" Entgegnung: "Setz die Brille uff, alter Mann, der steht schon janz drin!"

Da können wir ja nächstes Jahr ne stattliche Wagenburg bauen!




oliversen schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch was:
> 
> ich mit meinem 95er 850 T-5R.
> Sexy, nicht wahr? Ja, das Auto natuerlich auch....



Na aber hallo! Das ist meiner Meinung nach die schönste Serie Schwedenstahl die je gebaut wurde!!! Das wäre der perfekte Zweitwagen!


----------



## hoeckle (15. Oktober 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> außerdem ändert man Frankensteins Tochter ja nimmer, ne.? Wackeln tut die immer, gell Feri
> 
> Hier mein Einspurfahrzeug: Raptor mit 120 PS am Hinterrad gemittelt bei 3 Messungen...ja und fleischige 105 db/A...LOUD PIPES SAVE LIVES! Für alle Autofahrer, die ihre Spiegel nur zum Schminken benutzen....


 
nunja, wenn gewisse parameter erfüllt sind....  bei zu harten lastwechseln und abgefahrenen reifen hinten. ansonsten haben die bimotaschwinge und die policegabel das limit schon verschoben...



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Das ist schon was solides - SECHS METER! Immer wieder schön am Kaisers-Parkplatz in Berlin-Gatow: Älterer Herr mit Hut: "Kannste deine popelige Ami-Kiste nich ma janz inne Parklücke fahrn, du Arsch?!" Entgegnung: "Setz die Brille uff, alter Mann, der steht schon janz drin!"
> 
> Da können wir ja nächstes Jahr ne stattliche Wagenburg bauen!
> 
> ...


 
na und ob wir das tun...

ja der volvo! den wollte ich auch - hat mir dann meine ex-frau aus- und nen 124er erfolgreich eingeredet....  und was hat es ihr gebracht....


----------



## gremlino (16. Oktober 2008)

dann werde ich auch mal


ein Bike mit Vorderrad und Stütze raus, Verbrauch 10Liter bei meiner Fahrweise:






Verbrauch 6-7-8 Liter,dafür aber gemessene 134,8 PS bei 12350 U/Min


----------



## zaskar-le (16. Oktober 2008)

...wirklich sehr M-Paket-lastig hier - schön!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ja und manches ist ja auch schon richtig kultig, genau wie unsere Räder.

Frankensteins Tochter sowieso, V8 Ami Laster ebenso und ne Gixxer genießt ja eh Kultstatus bei den Wetzhobeltreibern....

Alles Heizer hier so scheints....

Nächstes Treffen vielleicht am Nürburgring? Anneau du Rhin ist auch schön, Rijeka auch...

VG
Peter


----------



## BonelessChicken (17. Oktober 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...wirklich sehr M-Paket-lastig hier - schön!



Aber aber, das geht doch noch ein wenig individueller 








...nicht meiner (auch nicht der von Papa), aber ich habe noch ein paar Wochen Zugriff.
Poserkarre pur. Aber - GEIL. Und es passt sogar ein Bike rein .
Ist das der richtige Thread dafür?


----------



## hoeckle (17. Oktober 2008)

wenn es GT´s sind durchaus....

von denen sind mir um Minga rum auch schon ein paar begegnet. ich persönlich kann dieser farzeuggattung rein gar nix abgewinnen und im speziellen mag ich an dem das hinten superflach abfallende dach nicht. bin gespannt wer den ersten 2 sitzigen supersport suv herausbringt....

dir aber viel spaß damit... musst du dann auch fragebögen ausfüllen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (17. Oktober 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> wenn es GT´s sind durchaus....



Was anderes kommt mir im richtigen Gelände nicht unter den Hintern .


----------



## GTdanni (17. Oktober 2008)

Nix zum wirklich Posen aber sehr praktisch. 

Das Bild entstand als ich mit 3 GT zum Fototermin im Dorf unterwegs war. 
Da sind die 3 Räder mal schnell reingestellt. 



 


Ach und was ich noch sagen muss, das ist das Auto meiner Frau, ich hab eigentlich kein eigenes. (Sie hat es natürlich nur weil ich das so wollte, vorher fuhr sie Twingo) 

Cu danni


----------



## zaskar-le (18. Oktober 2008)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Aber aber, das geht doch noch ein wenig individueller


----------



## -lupo- (19. Oktober 2008)

Schöne Kisten hier, Respekt! Viele Propeller-Fans hier 

@Hoeckle: Dein Van könnte glatt als Garage für meine neueste Errungenschaft durchgehen!! Wobei Tofu1000's T4 auch schon reichen dürfte  

Ich stelle vor, frisch aus Italien importiert:












Ein 1990er FIAT 126 BIS. Beide Bilder sind von der "Importfahrt". 
(Leider hat das Teil 35km von Zuhause kapituliert nachdem es die 2 Tage davor tapfer über den Brenner, nach Innsbruck und über den Fernpass Richtung Luxemburg gefahren ist.) 

Fragt lieber nicht ob da Fahrräder reinpassen; es ist schon viel wenn da 2 Laufräder reinpassen.

Das Alltagsmobil: 1997er Golf 3 Variant TDI Yachting Henri Lloyd.


----------



## GT-Man (19. Oktober 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Fragt lieber nicht ob da Fahrräder reinpassen; es ist schon viel wenn da 2 Laufräder reinpassen.



..., die kann ich bei mir hinten raufschnallen. 





... und bei Schwiegerpapas Audi R8 passt auch nichts rein.


----------



## -lupo- (19. Oktober 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> ..., die kann ich bei mir hinten raufschnallen.
> 
> 
> 
> ... und bei Schwiegerpapas Audi R8 passt auch nichts rein.



Haha, muss gerade lachen weil jemand in irgendeinem MTB-Video der münchener Bombenkrater-Truppe genau das Gleiche macht, er sitzt auf einem Roller und hat Rahmen und Laufräder an seinem Rücken gebunden. Vielleicht unpraktisch aber effektiv!

Ist es eine 50er?

Gibt es für den R8 keinen Dachgepäckträger?  Geile Fahrmaschine.


----------



## GT-Man (20. Oktober 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Gibt es für den R8 keinen Dachgepäckträger?  Geile Fahrmaschine.



Keine Ahnung, bin nicht so PS-Geil wie Schwiegerpaps.  Aber kann ja mal fragen. 
Wenn ich das nächste mal zu Besuch bin, kann ich ja mal ein Foto machen.


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Oktober 2008)

...für die vielen Freunde des M-Sportpakets 
off-topic von off-topic sozusagen

*...wenn Ihr 8 Minuten Zeit habt:*






*...und wenn es schneller gehen muss:*







Was waren das schöne Zeiten


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Oktober 2008)

:rofl:
Das erste mit Clive Owen und Madonna is so herrlich! Die Szene wo der M5 abhebt...xD
Das war einer der ersten Kurzfilme, die ich je gesehn hab. Sehr geile Geschichte.
Aber der gute hat noch mehrere Filme mit BMW gemacht, z.B. 'Ambush' und auch 'Hostage'. Gibts alle auf Youtube.
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (28. Oktober 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...für die vielen Freunde des M-Sportpakets
> off-topic von off-topic sozusagen
> 
> *...wenn Ihr 8 Minuten Zeit habt:*
> ...



an den zweiten spot erinnere ich michnoch... bzw an die überaschung als das erste mal die pointe kam....

beim ersten spot würde man auch ohne das es genannt wird erkennen dass es ein guy ritchie film is...


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Oktober 2008)

...zwei letzte von mir 

*Nichts als die Wahrheit: *






*Und einer meiner all-time-favorite ads:*






jetzt bin ich aber ruhig


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. November 2008)

Nicht zum Posen, sondern nur zum Transportieren.
2 Komplette Bike auf dem Dach, 2 zerlegte im Kofferraum mit Klamotten und 5 Personen möglich. Notfalls mit Anhänger, da eine Anhängerkupplung vorhanden ist.
Ach ja Ford Escord Ghia Turnier 1.8l 16V


----------



## Grusel (3. November 2008)

Weniger Transport mehr Poser "Karre", obwohl im Sommer hatte ich mein Bike ein paarmal mit (ist schneller als mit dem Ding durch den Wald schleichen). Einige Trails habe ich mit dem Ding auch schon gebaut.






ja, der Tzp bin ich, und so dreckig bin ich weil ich keine Zeit zum Waschen habe... .-)


----------



## -lupo- (3. November 2008)

@GT-Sassy: Zweckmässig!


@Grusel:
Aaaahh, Panik! Hydraulikleitungen, Zylinder usw...! 

Geiles Ding! Was ist es eigentlich? Wird es benutzt um Holz/Bäume/Stämme einzusammeln?


----------



## Grusel (3. November 2008)

Das Ding sammelt und erntet (fällt) Bäume. Die Leitungen etc halten super, habe den Harvester Anfang des Jahres mit ca 8.000h gekauft, knapp 1.500h mehr und nur einen Defekt... Windows98 (alle Funktionen laufen ueber den Rechner)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (3. November 2008)

Grusel schrieb:


> Das Ding sammelt und erntet (fällt) Bäume. Die Leitungen etc halten super, habe den Harvester Anfang des Jahres mit ca 8.000h gekauft, knapp 1.500h mehr und nur einen Defekt... Windows98 (alle Funktionen laufen ueber den Rechner)...



Ich musste gerade lachen wg. Windows


----------



## hoeckle (3. November 2008)

wat´n fettes gerät...

ich mag sie ja nur dann nicht wenn die lohnakkordler damit durch den wald gehen... und statt einem rad würde ne crosse auch gut raufpassen, oder?

sowas würd ich ja auch gerne mal bewegen...


----------



## Kint (5. November 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Ich musste gerade lachen wg. Windows



man wundert sich gerne wo das überall eingestzt wird... 

ich bin neulich auf nen geldautomaten zugelaufen als der direkt vor mir schwarz wurde und dann neu startete - mit windows xp logo....


----------



## -lupo- (5. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> man wundert sich gerne wo das überall eingestzt wird...
> 
> ich bin neulich auf nen geldautomaten zugelaufen als der direkt vor mir schwarz wurde und dann neu startete - mit windows xp logo....



Ich glaube das wäre mein Gesichtsaustruck:  und dann 

Wobei: Ich kann das sehr gut verstehen dass man auf vielen Maschinen Win laufen lässt, ich denke mal dass die Entwicklung, Einbindung und Benutzen von Funktionen einfacher ist.

Und on-topic:

Habe ein wenig am Nachmittag gebastelt:











Sieht aus, als möchte es abfliegen...


----------



## Kint (5. November 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wäre mein Gesichtsaustruck:  und dann
> 
> Und on-topic:
> 
> ...



das war so ziemlich genau mein ausdruck. dann wollte ich mein handy zücken um nen foto zu machen -aber ausnahmsweise bootete das xp  in rekordzeit.... 

ontopic - ich glaube noch cooler wäre es wenn du es in fahrtrichtung aufs dach montiert hättest... hätte nach nem obstacle fürs dhi ausgesehen...


----------



## zaskar-le (5. November 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


>



...das Foto hat irgendwie etwas unwirkliches, finde ich.
Sehr cool


----------



## Manni1599 (5. November 2008)

Saugeil!

Sieht aus, als ob die Fuhre beim anfahren vorne die Bodenhaftung verliert


----------



## hoeckle (5. November 2008)

da fehlt noch was wichtiges...
















nette kiste (beide)


----------



## -lupo- (6. November 2008)

@Kint: Schade, hätte bestimmt für ein paar Schmunzeln gesorgt!

Bike in Fahrtrichtung: Das wäre echt immens; hatte gar nicht dran gedacht! 

@zaskar-le: Die Kombination will nicht so richtig von den Proportionen passen, aber gerade das macht sie so cool!

@Manni1599: In der Tat war der Wagen hinten eingefedert und vorne sogar schon ein wenig ausgefedert; aber beim Fahren war davon nichts zu bemerken, Gott sei Dank!  FIAT und DHi bedanken sich!

@all: Thanks! Freut mich dass ich für ein wenig Belustigung sorgen konnte


----------



## versus (8. November 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch was:
> 
> ich mit meinem 95er 850 T-5R.



wir scheinen geschmacklich wirklich sehr nahe beieinander zu liegen oli 

mein 850 tdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (8. November 2008)

Schöne Kombis, und 5zylinder noch dazu!


----------



## versus (8. November 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Schöne Kombis, und 5zylinder noch dazu!



genau  in meinen augen immer noch der schönste (ganz dicht gefolgt vom A6 kombi) !


----------



## -lupo- (8. November 2008)

Jep! (Wobei ich im Moment den Audi 80 Avant begehrenswerter finde als den A6). Ist deins tiefergelegt? Es sieht so aus als liege deiner vorne tiefer als der von oliversen.


----------



## hoeckle (8. November 2008)

nee, er hat nur noch nicht die optimale haubenhöhe ermittelt....





ja der a6 allroad od. rs6 ist def. auf der bestofwishesliste ..


----------



## Kint (8. November 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Jep! (*Wobei ich im Moment den Audi 80 Avant begehrenswerter finde als den A6*).



word..... am libesten mit dem 20v ausm 200er bzw urquattro.... - oder wenigstens mit dem 2,3er... hach schöne autos.....


----------



## Syborg (8. November 2008)

auch eine Alternative sein GT zu transportieren:





http://www.flickr.com/photos/underneatheverything/103053109/


----------



## dr.juggles (8. November 2008)

zwei wunderbare zaskaren da auf dem letzten bild. deine?


----------



## Syborg (8. November 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> zwei wunderbare zaskaren da auf dem letzten bild. deine?



Nein sind nicht meine. Meins ist viel schöner !! 
Sind Bilder ausm Netz


----------



## versus (8. November 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Ist deins tiefergelegt? Es sieht so aus als liege deiner vorne tiefer als der von oliversen.



gutes auge 



hoeckle schrieb:


> nee, er hat nur noch nicht die optimale haubenhöhe ermittelt....



keine ahnung, der mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Oldschool (8. November 2008)

1986... Auf dem Dach GT, auf der Haube GT, im Kopf...? Red Bull kam damals gerade neu auf den Markt...
Und ich war ca. 25kg leichter!

http://rg-design-vellmar.de/index.php?option=com_ice&Itemid=28&page=view&catid=2&imgid=901&PageNo=32769&key=2&hit=1


----------



## Kint (9. November 2008)

GT-Oldschool schrieb:


> 1986... Auf dem Dach GT, auf der Haube GT, im Kopf...? Red Bull kam damals gerade neu auf den Markt...
> Und ich war ca. 25kg leichter!
> 
> http://rg-design-vellmar.de/index.php?option=com_ice&Itemid=28&page=view&catid=2&imgid=901&PageNo=32769&key=2&hit=1



glückwunsch - das ist nicht zu toppen...  oldschool....

das is nen typ 82 oder ? ... hach... 

.


----------



## versus (9. November 2008)

was für ein geiles foto ! ! !


----------



## GT-Oldschool (9. November 2008)

Richtig! Audi 80, Baujahr 77, Typ 82, 1,3 Liter, 55 PS in Riadgelb!  ;-)


----------



## -lupo- (9. November 2008)

You, sir, win 1000 internets! Das ist ja wohl der Hammer! =)


----------



## oliversen (1. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem unser Japaner-Taxi-Toyota letzte Woche das Zeitliche gesegnet hat und Schweden-Stahl hier so teuer ist gabs nun diese Neuanschaffung:





Sozusagen der "Japan-Volvo"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (14. Dezember 2008)

Was hab ich gelesen - Poserthread ? Na dann mal los: 











Nicht direkt meiner aber in Familienbesitz. Platz für locker 40-50 GT's. Das Bike auf der Ladefläche sieht man leider nicht


----------



## -lupo- (14. Dezember 2008)

Oh... GROSS! Sowjetisch?


----------



## Triturbo (14. Dezember 2008)

Jup. Ural nennt sich das Ganze. Groß ist auch der Verbrauch..... 1l auf 1km. Darum läuft er auch mit LPG (Autogas).


----------



## -lupo- (14. Dezember 2008)

Yeah, das nenn ich eine Maschine! 

Ural wie die Firma die auch Motorräder baut?


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Dezember 2008)

Passen 2 Personen und 3-4 unzerlegte Räder, oder 4-5 Personen und 2-3 zerlegte Räder rein ein. BJ 2001, 2.2er TDI, und ich fahr ihn bei 7 Litern im Schnitt. Beim umgelegter Rückbank kann man problemlos zu zweit drin schlafen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Dezember 2008)

1 Bike + Laborausrüstung. oder wenn es mal schnell gehen muß


----------



## Triturbo (14. Dezember 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Yeah, das nenn ich eine Maschine!
> 
> Ural wie die Firma die auch Motorräder baut?



Ja, die heißen auch Ural. Ob die Firmen zusammen hingen, glaub ich weniger.


----------



## cleiende (14. Dezember 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Nicht direkt meiner aber in Familienbesitz. Platz für locker 40-50 GT's. Das Bike auf der Ladefläche sieht man leider nicht



Endlich mal ein Kfz für Männer. Da waren die MAN 5to aus den 60ern mit denen ich mich noch beim Bund rumschlagen durfte ja echte Kinderspielzeuge. Verbrauch ist bei den Dingern unwichtig, genauso wie Vmax. Springt der im Winter auch an?


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Dezember 2008)

Immerhin hat er 'nen Skisack...


----------



## Triturbo (14. Dezember 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Kfz für Männer. Da waren die MAN 5to aus den 60ern mit denen ich mich noch beim Bund rumschlagen durfte ja echte Kinderspielzeuge. Verbrauch ist bei den Dingern unwichtig, genauso wie Vmax. Springt der im Winter auch an?



Es gibt noch Probleme mit der Zundung - setzt ein wenig zu früh ein. Vorteil: Man braucht nur 180° ankurbeln und er läuft. Also springt er sofort an, auch bei Kälte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (14. Dezember 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ja, die heißen auch Ural. Ob die Firmen zusammen hingen, glaub ich weniger.



is richtig. ural ist die motorradfirma - udn es gab lkws MODELL ural die wurden aber von irgendwem anders gefertigt.


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Dezember 2008)

Die Marke heisst auch Ural. Als Soldat mußte (durfte) ich an sogenannte Vergleichsfahrten (in Prinzip wie TruckTrail) teilnemmen. Natürlich mit MAN 10 to gl (der 4 Achser). Der gl war in allen Disziplinen überlegen. Nur der Tatra 8X8 war im sumpfigen Gelände besser. Ach ja, die BW war als einzige nation mit 3 fahrzeugtypen dabei, MAN 10 to gl, Ural 3 Achser und Tatra 8x8. Ist aber schon etwa 18 Jahre her.


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Dezember 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> 1 Bike + Laborausrüstung. oder wenn es mal schnell gehen muß




Wie jetzt? *OD* ?


----------



## Stemmel (15. Dezember 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? *OD* ?




Schönes Auto, durfte ich auch schon mal ein wenig über die Bahn treiben... Und das mit dem OD habe ich mich auch gefragt...


----------



## Kint (15. Dezember 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Schönes Auto, durfte ich auch schon mal ein wenig über die Bahn treiben... Und das mit dem OD habe ich mich auch gefragt...



ich tippe auf besitz als resultat aus einem operativem anreizsystem...


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich OD, bereits seit 5 Jahren.
ich tippe auf besitz als resultat aus einem operativem anreizsystem... 
Stimmt!


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Dezember 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Jup. Ural nennt sich das Ganze. Groß ist auch der Verbrauch..... 1l auf 1km. Darum läuft er auch mit LPG (Autogas).



Man, da werden Kindheitserinnerugen wach! Nicht etwa nur, weil ich in der sowjetischen Besatzungszone aufgewachsen bin, sondern weil ich als lütter Bengel immer mit Papa und Ural oder Papa und Tatra in den Kaolinwerken unterwegs war!


----------



## gremlino (7. Januar 2009)

gremlino schrieb:


> dann werde ich auch mal
> 
> 
> ein Bike mit Vorderrad und Stütze raus, Verbrauch 10Liter bei meiner Fahrweise:
> ...



so, die hier ist vor 5 Tagen mit dazu gekommen, muss noch ein wenig gepimmt werden. Nicht ganz so viel Bumms, aber 98Ps bei 600ccm Hubraum:


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Januar 2009)

Vorbei ist die Zeit der grenzenlosen Freiheit



Nicht nur das Auto is hin, sondern auch die Gabel an meinem Zaskar, oder kann man die Gabelbeine vorsichtig auseinander biegen? Die sind nur knapp nen Zentimeter zusammengebogen worden?
Mir ist zum Glück außer ner recht großen Platzwunde an der linke Augenbraue und nem Schnarz auf der Oberlippe nix passiert.
Das hätt auch böse ausgehn können..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (7. Januar 2009)

Autsch, das sieht ja ganz schön heftig aus.
Wichtig und schön, dass Du es gut überstanden hast - der Rest klärt sich dann von allein.
Diese Wetterlage habe ich langsam echt satt...

Also: kopf hoch


----------



## hoeckle (7. Januar 2009)

na erstmal glückwunsch, daß dir nix schlimmeres passiert ist.....

aber von was/wer hast/wurdest du den da getroffen????


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Januar 2009)

Richtig. und danke
Mir isses Heck bei mit 130-140 auf der Autobahn ausgebrochen, hab gegengelenkt, mich um 180° gedreht und in den Straßengraben gerutscht und da genau ein Schild getroffen. So eins mit zwei senkrechten Stangen und dazwischen Zick-zack-Verstrebungen. Ziemlich stabil wie man sieht..


----------



## Stemmel (8. Januar 2009)

Gott sei Dank nur Blech- und kein Personenschaden!  

Aber Mist ist das trotzdem!


----------



## versus (8. Januar 2009)

da schliesse ich mich daggi an. 
und wenn das so bleiben soll, dann schmeiss die gabel weg!!!
an stand- oder tauchrohren sollte man ganz sicher nicht rumbiegen!


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Januar 2009)

Alles klar!
Danke Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (8. Januar 2009)

Gute Besserung Dir und dem Zaskar. Hats die Stütze wenigstens in die richtige Richtung gebogen?


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Januar 2009)

neee...die sieht aus wie neu!


----------



## DefektesKind (8. Januar 2009)

Autshn.......


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Januar 2009)

Hui, na zum Glück ist dir nix weiter passiert! Die nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogenen Teile der Forke kannst du ja vielleicht noch als Ersatzteile verwenden. 
Aber jetzt sieht der Twingo ja nicht nur wegen dem Dach noch mehr aus wie ne Quetschkommode... (ist nicht böse gemeint - Ironie ist auch ne gute Bewältigungsstrategie)


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Januar 2009)

Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich fand mein Auto schon immer hässlich
Aber es fuhr gut. Vom gesamten Eindruck des Fahrverhaltens gefällt/gefiel es mir besser als ein aktueller Micra und ein E36 320i.
Das einzige mal wo ich mich untermotorisiert gefühlt hab, war als ich versucht hab mit nem aktuellen 330i mitzuziehen


----------



## GTdanni (8. Januar 2009)

Da haste echt Glück gehabt, bin auch viele Jahre Twingo gefahren und war begeistert. 

Wo ich oben die 4JH (ein Insider) gesehen hab ist mir eingefallen das ich ja auch noch eine Motorrad habe. 
Da such ich mal Bilder von. 





Da hab ich die Haare lang und das Heck ab. 





Das Heck war nurmal zum Testen drauf. 
Wird im April 20 Jahre alt das Ding.  











Da ist sie manchmal etwas müde und legt sich hin. 


Cu danni


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Aber es fuhr gut.



Das ist ja im Grunde genommen auch der Kern der Sache! 

@GTdanni: Sieht martialisch aus, so ohne Heck und mit Haare!  Mit Heck wirkts auf mich fast langweilig... Aber von motorisierten Zweirädern hab ich noch viel weniger Ahnung als von unmotorisierten.


----------



## GTdanni (8. Januar 2009)

Ach und dann hatte ich mal nen Skoda FORMAN der Name war Program. 















 

Aber Musik konnte man hören. 
Im Hintergrund sind auch noch die Twingos zu sehen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (8. Januar 2009)

Und weil wir schon dabei sind noch mein aktuelles Firmanauto. 

Passen locker 6 oder mehr RÃ¤der rein ohne was abzubauen, die LÃ¤nge bis zu den Vordersitzen ist 2m. 







 

Und so hab ich ihn bekommen. 



 

Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden nur die fehlende Servolenkung ist schon nervig (wir haben das absolute Grundmodell genommen, 8800â¬) Inzwischen hab ich Dachreling+GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger, Radio und ZV mit FB nachgerÃ¼stet. 
Die ZV funktioniert super aber der Einbau war der Horror, ich hab mir Zeit gelassen und 3 Tage (je 5-6h) gebraucht und ich arbeite in genau so einer Branche (Elektromechanik) 

Cu Danni


----------



## planetsmasher (8. Januar 2009)

also leude:

wer mit Formännern POSEN will fährt auch mitm Cannondale vor der Eisdiele auf und ab.
Wo bleibt der Style?

Sobalds draussen wieder besser wird mach ich mal ein Bild von meinem "Firmenfahrzeug" Ferrari F381 - Ihr werdet staunen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (8. Januar 2009)

oha...da bin/sind ich/wir aber gespannt


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Januar 2009)

@GTdanni: MQ?? Kennst du das Mtb-Rennen in Biesenrode??


----------



## gremlino (8. Januar 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Da haste echt Glück gehabt, bin auch viele Jahre Twingo gefahren und war begeistert.
> 
> Wo ich oben die 4JH (ein Insider) gesehen hab ist mir eingefallen das ich ja auch noch eine Motorrad habe.
> Da such ich mal Bilder von.
> ...



Hehe, man beachte den Schriftzug auf der Heckscheibe  
So alt ist die 3LE (Insider-Retoure  ) doch noch gar nicht, das sie schon schlafen muss


----------



## GTdanni (9. Januar 2009)

Ja im FZR Forum trieb ich mich einst rum (tu ich immer noch ein wenig) ich war einer der ersten und kannte den Forengründer auch recht gut. Der kam ja leider auf seiner 4JH (unverschuldet) ums Leben. 
War übrigens selbes Modell und Farbe wie deine. Mag er in Frieden ruhen der Jo. 

Aggressor. Klar kenn ich Biesenrode, war aber noch nie dort kommt irgendwie jedes Jahr was dazwischen, hab es mir aber für dieses Jahr wieder vorgenommen. 
Kennst du wiederum das MTB Rennen in Goseck? 

Cu Danni 

P.S. Der Forman läuft nicht unter Poser sondern unter Transport, der hatte auch 2m bis zu den Vordersitzlehnen ich hab mit meiner Dame öfter mal da drin gepennt. Man musste nur die 2 Doppelschwingspulen Bassrollen aus dem Kofferraum auf die Heckablage auf die 4x165er 3 Wege legen und gut war.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Januar 2009)

Dann versuchs dieses Jahr wieder 
Es findet am 20./21.06., 3-4 Wochen vorher is eigentlich immer Streckenvorstellung. Is echt ein tolles Event.
Diesmal will ich die 2 Runden in Angriff nehmen
grüße

Und Goseck kannte ich noch nich.


----------



## GTdanni (9. Januar 2009)

Goseck ist am 4/5. April und jedes Jahr schön gemacht. Denk mal drüber nach. 
Und ich versuche dieses Jahr mal Biesenrode anzugehen, natürlich mit dem Zaskar. 



So und hier noch Bilder meines Ford den ich 1996 verkauft habe. 







 


Cu Danni


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Januar 2009)

gut gut


----------



## bernd_spiegel (25. Januar 2009)

hier http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=f5JthX-CTVo wird der brian lopes und sein dhi standesgemäß rumkutschiert...ok, intensetruck . dennoch wär das was auch für mich


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> hier http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=f5JthX-CTVo wird der brian lopes und sein dhi standesgemäß rumkutschiert...ok, intensetruck . dennoch wär das was auch für mich



holy shit! der gute brian sieht teilweise aus, als bräuchte er danach neue baggys...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (25. Januar 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> hier http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=f5JthX-CTVo wird der brian lopes und sein dhi standesgemäß rumkutschiert...ok, intensetruck . dennoch wär das was auch für mich



Great ****in' Fear Factory!!!


----------



## cyclery.de (31. Januar 2009)

Mit neuem Auto traue ich mich nun auch 

Alt vs. Neu


----------



## GT-Hinterland (31. Januar 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Mit neuem Auto traue ich mich nun auch
> 
> Alt vs. Neu



Glückwunsch
Hoffe Du bekommst nicht die gleichen Probleme wie ein Kumpel. der hat schon das fünfte Dach und die zweiten Paar Türen in seinem Vectra Kombi!
Der hatte als ein knacken im Dach! Hoffe Das Du es nicht hast
Trotzdem ist es ein schönes Auto. Opel halt


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Mit neuem Auto traue ich mich nun auch
> 
> Alt vs. Neu



es nummernschild - schätze mal das war kein zufall


----------



## cyclery.de (31. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> es nummernschild - schÃ¤tze mal das war kein zufall



Nein, dafÃ¼r habe ich volle 12,80 â¬ bezahlt


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Februar 2009)

Ach ja, ein neues Familienmitglied gab es diese Woche auch:




Wie viele Bikes reinpassen haben wir noch nicht getestet.
Ein schickes Auto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (7. Februar 2009)

manni.... das nenn ich mal nen KLEINEWAGEN.


----------



## mountymaus (7. Februar 2009)

Allzeit gute Fahrt


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2009)

schwedenstahl


----------



## oldman (8. Februar 2009)

abwrackpraemie kassiert?


----------



## Manni1599 (8. Februar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> abwrackpraemie kassiert?



Nö. Daggi wollte ihren Fiasko nicht hergeben.


----------



## oldman (8. Februar 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Nö. Daggi wollte ihren Fiasko nicht hergeben.



von der prämie haettet ihr GT-Sachen kaufen koennen.... schwaerm


----------



## Stemmel (9. Februar 2009)

Abwrackprämie kam leider zwei Wochen zu spät... Nun hat er noch einmal zwei Jahre TÜV...


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Februar 2009)

also wenn ich single wäre....wäre das mein transporter für meine bikes............................................  ........................................................    



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dodg...680QQitemZ250368395680QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks


das hier ist aber die familientaugliche realität.      bj 1992 wie mein erstes zaskar und fast genauso viele km 117 tausend.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich mir ein Auto aussuchen könnte wärs so einer: Toyota Corolla AE86


----------



## zaskar-le (11. Februar 2009)

Nun, wenn man sich neuerdings Autos wünschen darf 
Diesen hier, bitte 2x. Ein Exemplar zum Fahren, eines zum Anschauen.

1967 Shelby GT 500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (11. Februar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Nun, wenn man sich neuerdings Autos wünschen darf
> Diesen hier, bitte 2x. Ein Exemplar zum Fahren, eines zum Anschauen.
> 
> 1967 Shelby GT 500



Ahh....Eleanore
Von ihr hab ich auch ein Poster


----------



## planetsmasher (11. Februar 2009)

war ja klar das der Alex wieder was falsch montiertes postet. Und wenns nur das Lenkrad auf der falschen Seite ist.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Februar 2009)

Du wirst es nich glauben, aber ich hab schonmal von ner Lefty in meinem Zaskar geträumt...


----------



## planetsmasher (11. Februar 2009)

ich mach mir echt Sorgen um Dich!

Du hast ein Poster von nem Auto. Du träumst von halben Federgabeln...
Und im Studium werden Dir auch nicht allzuviele Frauen (zumindest als solche sofort erkennbare) über den Weg laufen. So wird dat nüscht!


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Februar 2009)

zaskar le unsere beiden sind ja dann mal bei der besten autoverfolgungsjagt der filmgeschichte aufeinander gestossen................


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-7IEPTAoTg


auf das wir mal so mit unseren bikes durch die berliner innenstadt brettern.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Februar 2009)

Eleanore hängt bei mir zu Hause im 'Jugendzimmer'. Hier hängt nur eins mit Hans Rey auf nem i-drive 5 und diverse Biketeile an der Wand...
Und wegen den Frauen mach dir mal keine Sorgen


----------



## hoeckle (11. Februar 2009)

sorry david, aber das war keine shelby! nur ein ordinärer fastback.

@zaskar le

in hamburg bei route 66 steht zur zeit ein california special für einen relativ moderaten preis..... weiss aber nicht sicher ob er noch da ist...


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Februar 2009)

die verfolgungsjagd in bullit ist schon klasse.

mir gefällt der charger auch fast besser als ein mustang.


----------



## zaskar-le (11. Februar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> sorry david, aber das war keine shelby! nur ein ordinärer fastback



Richtig! 

Für David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (11. Februar 2009)

Welcher Charger solls denn sein?



oder der hier?


----------



## Triturbo (11. Februar 2009)

Am besten beide + GT 500 E =


----------



## zaskar-le (11. Februar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> @zaskar le: in hamburg bei route 66 steht zur zeit ein california special für einen relativ moderaten preis..... weiss aber nicht sicher ob er noch da ist...



Danke!  

Erstmal bleibts beim Traum. Ich hebe mir das für später auf, wenn ich keine Vierjährigen mehr transportieren muss, mehr Zeit zum Putzen habe, endlich eine Garage finde und vor allem genug gearbeitet habe, um mir so einen Traum leisten zu können...

Wobei: ich bin voraussichtlich in zwei Wochen mal wieder in HH...


----------



## Janikulus (11. Februar 2009)

so, jetzt war ich mal drann:





zum glück niemandem was passiert aber das Auto ist schrott, bzw. Versicherung vom Verursacher zahlt nicht weil Reparaturwert > Wert vom Auto...  mein lieber Escort

habe also heute mal zwei Autos getestet:

Citroen Berlingo:


 



Passt viel rein und das ist genial, nur nicht wirklich eine Wucht was Motor und Verarbeitung angehlt

Und ein Ford C-max:


 



Tja, da passt das Bike nicht soooo elegant rein, aber ist halt doch irgendwie angenehmer.

Ich kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden, was hatt es denn noch für praktische Autos? Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Februar 2009)

Autsch...


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Februar 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Welcher Charger solls denn sein?
> 
> 
> 
> oder der hier?



natürlich ein schöner 68er in schwarz...das orange vom general lee gafällt mir garnicht und auf dauer wärs mir zu blöde immer zum fenster rein und raus zu krabbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (11. Februar 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden, was hatt es denn noch für praktische Autos? Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?



Mein Geheimtipp: Suzuki SX4.

Hatte ich mal vier Wochen lang vor der Haustür, aus meiner Familie heraus. Ich war überrascht, wie erwachsen sich dieses doch insgesamt vergleichsweise günstige Auto fährt und gibt. Gute Haptik mit gelungenem Ambiente, sehr gute Ausstattung (Keyless-Go, Navi etc. alles serienmäßig), gute Übersicht, ein sehr entspannender und komfortabler Cruiser. Nur die Lenkung ist etwas indirekt. Schluckt sicher nicht so leichtfüßig ein Bike wie z.B. ein Berlingo, es geht aber auch eine Menge rein. Also finde ich ihn auch praktisch. Ich war wirklich sehr angenehm überrascht - würde ich an Deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall mal zur Probe fahren. Kann man mit Allrad und auch als reinen Fronttriebler ordern. Mit Allrad wühlt er sich auch recht tapfer durch unwegsames Geläuf.


----------



## alf2 (11. Februar 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden, was hatt es denn noch für praktische Autos? Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?



Ich stehe gerade vor der gleichen Entscheidung. In meiner engeren Auswahl sind:

Dacia Logan: billig, geräumig, ein wenig lieblos, Prestigewert gleich null
VW Caddy Family: Viel Platz, allerdings schon sehr kastenwagenlike
Seat Altea XL: gefällt mir am besten, vom Raumangebot bietet er halt längst nicht so viel, wie die obengenannten
Skoda Oktavia Kombi: Ein Kombi halt, vom Platzangebot mit deinem Escort vergleichbar


----------



## tofu1000 (11. Februar 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden, was hatt es denn noch für praktische Autos? Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?



Mein Beileid - aber Hauptsache den Insassen gehts gut! 
Viele ahnen bestimmt schon, was jetzt kommt. Meine persönliche Empfehlung:




Den geb ich erst her, wenn es wirklich NICHT mehr anders geht. Wenns noch etwas multifunktioneller sein soll, halt als Bus mit mehr Sitzen ohne Trennwand. In "France" ist ja die Versicherung auch irgendwie anders geregelt, oder? Und wenns etwas edler von der Ausstattung sein soll, dann halt den Nachfolger T5 - wertiger verarbeitet und erstaunlicherweise auch frei von Kinderkrankheiten.


----------



## spatzel (11. Februar 2009)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ich stehe gerade vor der gleichen Entscheidung. In meiner engeren Auswahl sind:
> 
> Dacia Logan: billig, geräumig, ein wenig lieblos, Prestigewert gleich null
> VW Caddy Family: Viel Platz, allerdings schon sehr kastenwagenlike
> ...



.....also von Seat würd ich die Finger lassen,mit dem Lack hast du keine Freude, der ist megabescheiden. Den mußt du nur mal schief anschauen, platzt der schon ab. Hast du bei dem Altea mal nach hinten geschaut wenn du drin sitzt, die Sicht ist da sehr eingeschränkt.Ich find die ehrlich net so toll....
Dacia Logan hat halt wirklich null Style, ist aber was Preis/Leistung angeht nicht zu schlagen.
Ich hab nen Peugeot 307 sw und bin mit dem super zufrieden.
@janikulus:hast es schon mal mit dem Peugeot Partner versucht?der ist doch baugleich mit dem berlingo....Und was hälst von dem Fiat Doblo?


----------



## planetsmasher (11. Februar 2009)

ich fass die letzten 20 Posts einfach mal zusammen:




die Karre vereint alles in sich!

Mein Projekt 2015:




vielleicht wirds aber auch das Projekt 2020. Mal die Weltwirtschaftslage abwarten... aber irgendwann mal...


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Februar 2009)

Schau Dir mal einen Fiat Doblo an, ist größer und hat einen 1.9l Turbo Diesel, nicht wie PSA nur 1.6l.
In Deutschland macht Fiat (zumindest in meiner gegeng) die gleichen Preise wie Citröen wenn Du mit einen Angebot von denen ankommst. Ein Freund von mir hat den Fiat in Vollausstattung (Klima, CD-Radio, Anhängerkupplung,...) als geschlossenen Kasten fü 12.000 angeboten bekommen. Allerdings nur in Verbindung mit einen meinem Gewerbeschein.


----------



## hoeckle (11. Februar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Erstmal bleibts beim Traum. Ich hebe mir das für später auf, wenn ich keine Vierjährigen mehr transportieren muss, mehr Zeit zum Putzen habe, endlich eine Garage finde und vor allem genug gearbeitet habe, um mir so einen Traum leisten zu können...
> 
> Wobei: ich bin voraussichtlich in zwei Wochen mal wieder in HH...


 

vierjährige passen da auch noch gut rein.... ein familienoldtimer mit shelby flair und mittlerweile seltener.... der lack ist bischen mau, aber soweit ich das in der kürze sehen konnte stand er nicht schlecht da.


und um es dir nicht einfach zu machen.....











http://www.route66-hh.de/route66.ca...ng=de&page=carview&order=constructor&artid=83


----------



## tofu1000 (11. Februar 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Mein Projekt 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH f***in' YEAH!


----------



## Stemmel (12. Februar 2009)

alf2 schrieb:


> [*]VW Caddy Family: Viel Platz, allerdings schon sehr kastenwagenlike
> 
> [/LIST]



Da gibt es gar keine Diskussion: Wenn wir es uns aussuchen könnten EINMAL CADDY, IMMER CADDY...  

Sooo einen Kastenwagencharme verströmt er nun auch nicht. Man muss das auch praktisch sehen: Leicht sauber zu halten. Und wenn man die lange Version nimmt, braucht noch nicht einmal das Vorderrad vom Fahrrad auszubauen. Wer auf dem GT-Treffen 2007 dabei war, weiß, was wir alles mühelos mitgebracht haben. 

Wir trauern unserem Caddy - den wir ja zur Verfügung gestellt bekamen - sehr hinterher


----------



## Janikulus (12. Februar 2009)

danke euch allen für die guten Tips!
Ich werde versuchen noch ein paar zu testen, aber bald brauch ich ein neuen Wagen.

ob ein GT wohl in ein Mustang passt...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (12. Februar 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> danke euch allen für die guten Tips!
> Ich werde versuchen noch ein paar zu testen, aber bald brauch ich ein neuen Wagen.
> 
> ob ein GT wohl in ein Mustang passt...?



Mach doch einfach ne Anhängerkupplung dran , dann kannste ohne Probleme bis zu 4 GTs transportieren


----------



## Janikulus (12. Februar 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Mach doch einfach ne Anhängerkupplung dran , dann kannste ohne Probleme bis zu 4 GTs transportieren



nee den Anhänger ziehe ich normalerweise mit dem Porsche


----------



## GT-Oldschool (14. Februar 2009)

Hier unsere Schleuderhütte!
Das Heck ist schon so umgesetzt, die Front und die Seite wollen wir noch machen... 
Selbstverständlich werden auf dem Träger nur GT-Bikes transportiert.


----------



## versus (15. Februar 2009)

GT-Oldschool schrieb:


> ...Das Heck...
> Selbstverständlich werden auf dem Träger nur GT-Bikes transportiert.



 sehr cool. 
zeig doch bitte mal noch ein grösseres foto vom "riders ready...-bapper"


----------



## GT-Oldschool (15. Februar 2009)

Na gerne doch. Gezeichnet von Bob Haro...


----------



## -lupo- (28. April 2009)

Es gibt Neues von mir. Nachdem ich am 1.1. den Golf um 5 Morgens vor meiner Haustür geparkt habe und gegen 11 Uhr in diesem Zustand hier gefunden habe (Ja, mit Alkohol und Fahrerflucht) 







und die Abwicklung 2 Monate gedauert hat, kann ich nun mein SuperBackstein vorstellen:











1992er Volvo 240 Polar Super. 2 Liter Maschine, 111 PS, beheizbare Ledersitze, orig. Volvo Zusatzinstrumente, Aussenspiegel el. verstellbar und beheizbar, 4 el. Fensterheber, Klimaanlage, 2,15m3 Laderaum, Alufelgen, Mittelarmlehne mit 4 Getränkehalter, nichtfunktionierende DZM und Tankanzeige und KEIN Rost. 1-Klasse feeling inklusive.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. April 2009)

Feines Töfftöff!
Aber:


-lupo- schrieb:


> nichtfunktionierende DZM


??
Davon hört man nie was gutes...oder?


----------



## cleiende (28. April 2009)

Schön, als Studi hatte ich einen 244 GLE, unschlagbar. 
Besonders beim Kontaktparken in Paris und Mailand 

Leider ist dann bei km 256xxx der Motor geplatzt.


----------



## -lupo- (28. April 2009)

@cleiende: Motor kaputt? Der war doch gerade eingefahren bei dem km-Stand... Schade eigentlich, denn ich habe mich nach 10km in den Wagen verliebt. Ich hoffe er wird mir lange treu bleiben!

@aggressor2: No idea, kann das bei diesem Wagen etwas heissen? DZM ist während der Überführungsfahrt gestorben. Ich muss am Wochenende die Instrumente ausbauen (wg. Tageskilometer-Rücksteller) und schaue mal ob da nicht ganz einfach das Kabel abgefallen ist. Der Wagen stand ein paar Jahre bevor ich es dann gekauft habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (28. April 2009)

In den ganzen populären Gebrauchtwagenmagazinen, wurde von solchen Autos immer abgeraten, weil da ein kapitaler Motorschaden dahinter stecken kann, bzw die Reparatur sehr teuer sei.
Aber wenn er in deiner Anwesenheit gestorben ist, dann kanns natürlich sein, dass nur ein Kabel futsch is.
Ich drück die Daumen!


----------



## tofu1000 (28. April 2009)

YEAH!  Ein richtig dickes Stück Schwedenstahl!  Ein Freund fährt auch so einen Klotz - inzwischen seit etwa 600tkm und noch immer in einem prima technischen und optischen Zustand - von den Spuren des Berliner Großstadtdschungels mal abgesehen...


----------



## cleiende (28. April 2009)

-lupo- schrieb:


> @cleiende: Motor kaputt? Der war doch gerade eingefahren bei dem km-Stand... Schade eigentlich, denn ich habe mich nach 10km in den Wagen verliebt. Ich hoffe er wird mir lange treu bleiben!



Na ja, Bj 1978 war er. Da war die Qualität sicher besser als Durchschnitt aber Lichtjahre entfernt von dem Baujahr Deiner Kiste.


----------



## maatik (28. April 2009)

Bj. 93/11 , 2.0l, 115PS, 240tkm und Laderaum ohne Ende  
..schluckt aber wie Sau..


----------



## Manni1599 (28. April 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Na ja, Bj 1978 war er. Da war die Qualität sicher besser als Durchschnitt aber Lichtjahre entfernt von dem Baujahr Deiner Kiste.



Ich hatte einen 240GL mit 2,3 Litern und 113 PS, ebenfalls sehr gut ausgestattet. Der war BJ 1988, hab ihn von 1990 bis 1993 gefahren. Ein tolles Auto, gar nicht mal so durstig. Und unglaublich viel Platz....


----------



## kingmoe (28. April 2009)

Unser Packesel, also das Auto, nicht Korat 
Hier bei SiS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (28. April 2009)

maatik schrieb:


> ..schluckt aber wie Sau..


Was klebt denn da an der Heckscheibe...? 

@kingmoe: Schmackhafte Signatur! Gibts das Rotlicht eigentlich nur saisonal oder immer? Aber ich bin ja schon froh, wenn ich hier mal einen Kasten "normales" bekomme...


----------



## maatik (28. April 2009)

double


----------



## maatik (28. April 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Was klebt denn da an der Heckscheibe...?



..ich war jung...

Genau so hab ich den auch verkauft...heute ärger ich mich jedesmal wenn ich einen Omega Kombi sehe..einfach nur eine Lok..kommt zwar nicht gegen nen Volvo an wg. der weicheren Linien..aber is einfach ein Schiff...schön viel Platz drinne und ab Bj.92 wirklich sehr wenig Rostanfällig..ich hatte viel vor mit der Karre: hinten runde Radkästen, Senatorfront...aber er war einfach runter und kostete mir zuviel..wenn man auszieht wird man bescheidener ;-)


----------



## Stemmel (28. April 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> @kingmoe: Schmackhafte Signatur! Gibts das Rotlicht eigentlich nur saisonal oder immer? Aber ich bin ja schon froh, wenn ich hier mal einen Kasten "normales" bekomme...



Also ich sehe es immer, wenn ich mal einen Kasten 'normales' kaufe... Ist leider schlecht zu verschicken...


----------



## tofu1000 (28. April 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Also ich sehe es immer, wenn ich mal einen Kasten 'normales' kaufe... Ist leider schlecht zu verschicken...



 Gut zu wissen! Falls ich bis zum Treffen keins bekommen sollte, würde ich evtl. mal auf euch zurückkommen, vielleicht passt ja noch ein Kasten mit rein...


----------



## versus (28. April 2009)

-lupo- schrieb:


>



ein grossartiges auto 

fehlt nur noch der neubauten-bapper


----------



## versus (28. April 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


>



ich dachte kurz da sein ein seitenständer dran


----------



## -lupo- (28. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ein grossartiges auto
> 
> fehlt nur noch der neubauten-bapper



Gutes Auge  Der ist schon bestellt.

@maatik:

Der stand auch auf meiner Wunschliste, so wie einen W124er, aber schliesslich war dieser Volvo der beste Wagen den ich gefunden habe.

@versus, tofu1000, manni1599: 

Danke!

@ASTRA:

Vor genau einem Jahr bin ich zum ersten Mal in den Genuss von Astra gekommen, Astra Rotlicht glaube ich. Ich vermisse es...! Ich muss mal den Import für Luxemburg starten


----------



## Stemmel (29. April 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen! Falls ich bis zum Treffen keins bekommen sollte, würde ich evtl. mal auf euch zurückkommen, vielleicht passt ja noch ein Kasten mit rein...




bestiiiimmmmt.....


----------



## kingmoe (29. April 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Was klebt denn da an der Heckscheibe...?



Team-Banner:








tofu1000 schrieb:


> @kingmoe: Schmackhafte Signatur! Gibts das Rotlicht eigentlich nur saisonal oder immer? Aber ich bin ja schon froh, wenn ich hier mal einen Kasten "normales" bekomme...



Rotlicht gibt es immer. Eigentlich wird Astra ja nur sehr lokal vertriben, also eher im Norden. Ich weiß aber z.B. von Freunden aus Aachen, dass ihr Pils-Dealer das auch im Angebot hat. Kommt wohl immer auf die Nachfrage und den Willen des Händlers an.
Astra Werbung ist immer wieder großartig:

http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=astra werbung&w=all&s=int



versus schrieb:


> ich dachte kurz da sein ein seitenständer dran



Wer macht den sowas?! Das Auto wäre ja zu schwer dafür. Natürlich habe ich einen vernünftigen Hebie-Doppelständer, der auf dem Foto aber leider nicht zu sehen ist ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (29. April 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Team-Banner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IN AACHEN?? Könntest du fragen wo genau? Die Werbung ist in der Tat der Hammer. Ein Kommilitone aus HH hatte mal eine Werbeanzeige in der Küche hängen. Die kann man zum Teil auch bei Astra online bestellen.

p.s. T-Shirt und motto ist geil!


----------



## hoeckle (29. April 2009)

@lupo


schöner ersatz für den golf(tsstsstss).... 


@astra


nunja, da sieht man mal wieder was gutes marketing bewirkt. zugegeben, die jollen sind von der form her klasse, aber leider nicht nur darin dem holsten sehr ähnlich.....

wenn schon nordisch dann das bitteschön...








prost....


----------



## kingmoe (29. April 2009)

-lupo- schrieb:


> IN AACHEN?? Könntest du fragen wo genau?



Ich frag mal nach, gibt dann ´ne PN.
die Werbung ist klasse, aber ich pichel das Zeug eh schon seit über 20 Jahren


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. Februar 2011)

Mein "neuer" Poser- und GT Transporter



i


----------



## redsandow (20. Februar 2011)

aha.4,6l V8 mit irrwitzigen 200ps.kommt da ein dachträger zum zuge oder einfach nur in den koffer(container)raum gelegt?


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Februar 2011)

Geil! Einer meiner Lieblings-Fäden wird wiederbelebt! 
Dicke Kiste, Sassy!!!!


----------



## epic2006 (20. Februar 2011)

Na dann mach ich auch mal mit:



der Linke ist meiner.



sind zwar keine GT´s, aber das Bild ist ja auch von letztem Jahr. So passen da zwei Bikes locker rein, mit ein wenig basteln auch drei. Das schöne ist, dass auch bei Tempo 230 auf schlechter Autobahn nichts klappert.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. Februar 2011)

Nee nichts V8, der T-Bird ist Ökologisch Angehaucht. V6 mit 3,8l, Verbrauch 9-12l.
Wenn ich die Laufräder rausnehme, passt das LTS komplett rein, von der Grundfläche ist der Kofferraum um einiges größer als bei meinen Passat.


----------



## epic2006 (22. April 2011)

So, vorgestern gabs nen neuen Transporter. Da das Modell sich bewährt hatte, gabs das Facelift mit einem anderen Herzen unter der Haube.



Farbe war mir egal, Hauptsache grau. Jetzt wird noch eine neue Innenraumhalterung für die GTs zusammengebraten und dann passt´s wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (23. April 2011)

Ja der V 50 ist echt lecker. Hab ich auch, als 2.0 D mit geändertem Steuergerät und knapp 170 PS. Unglaublich kräftig und sehr sparsam. 
Für die Räder haben wir uns allerdings extra ein Fahrradauto gegönnt, einen Honda Shuttle. 3 Fahrer und 5 Bikes mit Gepäck ist kein Problem....


----------



## gremlino (23. April 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> So, vorgestern gabs nen neuen Transporter. Da das Modell sich bewährt hatte, gabs das Facelift mit einem anderen Herzen unter der Haube.
> 
> 
> 
> Farbe war mir egal, Hauptsache grau. Jetzt wird noch eine neue Innenraumhalterung für die GTs zusammengebraten und dann passt´s wieder.



Du hast mich gerade echt ins Grübeln gebracht, nur die Bayern kleben ihr Wappen auf ein Kennzeichen aus Weissrussland


----------



## epic2006 (23. April 2011)

Den 2.0D hatte ich vorher, verbrauchsmäßig natürlich eine andere Welt als der T5, aber bei knapp 10.000Km im Jahr ist die Spaßversion mit 230 Pferden grad noch drin. Und fünf Zylinder sind halt einfach schön laufruhig und verbreiten eine wunderbare Klangkulisse, dazu das dezente Pfeifen des Turbos....

2.0D mit Heico Steuergerät? Mir war da die Leistungsentfaltung zu brachial, ich habs wieder zurückgehen lassen. Auf dem Prüfstand hatte meiner in Serie eh 147 PS statt der angegebenen 136, das war ausreichend, vor allem, weil das Gewicht im Vergleich zur Konkurenz niedriger ist.

Seit wann ist Weißrussland in der EU? (ohne zu grübeln.)


----------



## Oscar1 (19. Mai 2011)

hier mal mein Transporter  Motto: Wohnraum statt Hubraum! 






1. Kaffeepause an der Hawaii sur Rhone.


----------



## Kruko (19. Mai 2011)

Ich sehe nichts.


----------



## Oscar1 (19. Mai 2011)

So jetzt aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (19. Mai 2011)

Oh, ganz nach meinem Geschmack - noch eine fahrende Schrankwand. Und dazu noch mit Fahrrädern, Aufstelldach UND Booten! Wir haben letztes Wochenende den Spreewald unsicher gemacht, diesmal aber auch auf dem Wasserweg.


----------



## JENSeits (1. Mai 2012)

Ich habe kein GT, zitiere einen uralten Post aaaaber, das geht einfach nicht besser als mit diesem Wagen! 



oliversen schrieb:


> 95er 850 T-5R.


----------



## Ketterechts (18. August 2012)

Da mich einige beim Treffen drum gebeten haben , hier mal ein Bild von meinem Alltagsoldtimer - passt natürlich auch ein GT in den Kofferraum 





Opel C Kadett - Baujahr 78 mit 1,2l und 52 PS


----------



## MUD´doc (18. August 2012)

Ein Traum 
Ein seltener Viertürer und dann noch im Originalzustand.
Dürfte noch das Signalrot sein, oder?
Mein Schwagers GTE hat diese Farbe auch als einer der letzten 1000er Coupés.
Für diese Art Autos lasse ich jede moderne Kröte stehen ;]P


----------



## Ketterechts (18. August 2012)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Ein Traum
> Ein seltener Viertürer und dann noch im Originalzustand.
> Dürfte noch das Signalrot sein, oder?
> Mein Schwagers GTE hat diese Farbe auch als einer der letzten 1000er Coupés.
> Für diese Art Autos lasse ich jede moderne Kröte stehen ;]P



Der Lack ist nicht original - wurde mal nachlackiert - scheint aber der original Farbton zu sein und in Realität etwas dunkler .
Auch hat der Wagen wohl schon so einiges erlebt - vorne nen Ditscher , hinten auch , aber alles wieder instandgesetzt .
Ich hab ihn mir gekauft , weil ich was schlichtes zum Fahren brauche und als ich das erste Mal die Türen aufgemacht habe und die rot-schwarz karierten Sitze gesehen habe , musste ich ihn einfach haben .

Ist auch das erste Auto von mir , das regelmässig gewaschen und poliert wird - war ja am Defender vorher nicht nötig bzw. gehörte da ja Dreck zum guten Ton .


----------



## tomasius (20. Juni 2013)

Dann wollen (müssen) wir den Thread mal wieder zum Leben erwecken! 

Mein treuer Golf SDI wollte das mit ihm vereinbarte Ziel von 300.000km nicht erreichen. Selbst auf die 250.000er Marke hatte er keine Lust mehr.  






Am Ende war das Mengenstellwerk hin, der Zahnriemen fällig und ständig hatte ich Cockpit- Disco. 






Hier nun also der neue GT Transporter.  Volvo V70 2.0D. 






Mein erstes Auto mit über 100 PS. - Eigentlich wollte ich ja den 1.6D mit 109PS, habe mich dann aber doch für den 2.0 entschieden.
Dank AHK und Fahrradträger sind die Räder nun übrigens ausquartiert.

Die heutige Heimfahrt war allerdings mit Angst und Panik verbunden. 






Ich bin dann von der Allee auf einen Wirtschaftsweg abgebogen, habe eine Stunde auf freiem Feld gewartet und zitternd Däumchen gedreht. 

Das GT Treffen kann kommen. 

Tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Juni 2013)

Hi Tom,

gut mal wieder was zu hören! Wärs ein TDI gewesen hätt ich wegen der Kleinigkeiten geschimpft! Kann man  alles wieder "zammrichten" wie die Franken sagen. Aber nen schwachbrüstigen SDI hätt ich auch nimmer zammgerichtet...

Solange er Dich zum GT Treffen bringt darf es auch ein Volvo sein

Bis dahin....vielleicht bringst ja auch a paar neue Forrädle mit!

VG
peru


----------



## Kruko (20. Juni 2013)

Na dann sag ich mal lichen Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb. Und denk daran. Hubraum kann man nicht ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Hubraum


----------



## tomasius (20. Juni 2013)

Ich fand den SDI (fast) immer ausreichend. Ich bin ja eh kein PS-Junkie. Aber die Kosten wären in der Tat einfach zu hoch gewesen.
Der Händler hatte auch noch den V70 D5 (205PS) mit Summum Ausstattung. Aber das war mir dann doch zuviel des Guten. 

Am liebsten hätte ich natürlich einen 76er 265GL Kombi genommen....







Oder aber den 245er Transfer...






Aber etwas Restvernunft wollte ich mir dann doch erhalten! 

Was macht das gelbe Psyclone? - Kann gerne nochmal dort vorbeischauen. Der Ziegenkäse von Hofladen war der Hammer! 

Neue Forrädle sind nicht in Anmarsch, aber auf deine gebruzelten Panzer bin ich gespannt. 

Tom


----------



## cleiende (20. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte mal einen 244GLE, schöne Karre. Zylinderkopfdichtung bei 256.000



gt-heini schrieb:


> Hubraum kann man nicht ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Hubraum



Daran arbeite ich auch noch. Gibt es auch mit dem Kürzel "GT".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. Juni 2013)

schöner Schwede! Schön zusehen das die Marke weiter zuspruch findet


----------



## Splatter666 (21. Juni 2013)

Moin!

Wusste gar net, dass es hier so einen Thread gibt 
Muss ich doch gleich mal meine Perle, die ich seit März fahre, vorstellen:





Einer der letzten A-Frontis, mit großem Facelift, Leder und Klima 

Hat die Gurke hier abgelöst, der Käufer hatte auf dem Heimweg nach vorher diagnostiziertem Ventildeckeldichtungsschaden nach 1 1/2 Stunden Vollgas nen kapitalen Kopfschaden - so kann man n KFZ auch hinrichten 





Ciao, Splat

PS: Der Fronti wird auch wieder matt gerollert, vielleicht aber diesmal in Wüstentarn


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Juni 2013)

Hi,

also wenn was Altes, dann nen Dodge Coronet Super Bee mit 440er Motor, oder was für die OGs: BMW 635 CSI 

Aber beides in gutem Zustand für Normalsterbliche, nicht mal annähernd bezahlbar. 

Das gelbe Psyclone war mir fürs Gebotene dann doch zuuuuu teuer, die Anzeige ist glaub ich auch rausgenommen....den Ziegenkäse kannst ja dann zum Treffen mitbringen  Hast ja jetzt GENUG Platz im Auto!

Na ob die alle zum Treffen fertig werden, woaß i net, bin grad mit Projekten überlastet...8 Forrädle, die gleichzeitig aufgebaut werden müssen fordern ihren Tribut...und wie man im Classic Bike Basar sieht, gestaltet sich die Teilesuche doch recht zäh.....

Aber vielleicht birng ich das ein oder Andere noch unbekannte mit....

VG
peru




tomasius schrieb:


> Ich fand den SDI (fast) immer ausreichend.
> 
> Was macht das gelbe Psyclone? - Kann gerne nochmal dort vorbeischauen. Der Ziegenkäse von Hofladen war der Hammer!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ketterechts (24. Juni 2013)

Glückwunsch Tom zum Schwedenstahl 

Bei mir ist auch ein neuer GT Transporter am Start - muss ich jetzt nur noch Bilder machen , aber soviel sei verraten - schwarz isser auch .


----------



## beetle (24. Juni 2013)

Ist das nicht seit 2010 Chinesenstahl?


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juni 2013)

nein, vorher war es Amistahl (Ford). Die Chinesen pumpen Geld rein und bekommen die paar Jahre alte Sicherheitstechnik dafür (der Preis ist aber echt hoch!). Die sitzen in keinem Aufsichtsrat und haben nichtmal 0,1% zubestimmen soweit ich weiß 
In 1-2 Jahren kommt der erste richtige Schwede seit langem!


----------



## beetle (24. Juni 2013)

Der Besitzter von Geely ist Vorsitzender des Verwaltungsrates.


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juni 2013)

Jetzt wirklich? 

Edit: Wikipedia:


> Volvo continues to operate independent of its new owners,[citation needed] but Geely wants to make Volvo-branded cars in China[15] something Volvo[16] (but not the Chinese state) has agreed to, desires synergy, and nowadays communicates with the company via a special, twice-yearly meeting


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Juni 2013)

Glückwunsch, Tom!

So ein Volvo wäre schon was... (Als Zweitwagen,nach dem T4...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (24. Juni 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Jetzt wirklich?
> 
> Edit: Wikipedia:



Ist ja auch wurst. Geile Karre.


----------



## cleiende (18. März 2016)

GT auf zwei Rädern





...




























GT auf 4 Rädern




...



























;-)






















sic!









Ride on!





Ja, da passt auch ein Fahrrad in den Kofferraum: Laufräder raus, Rahmen in die Gepäckhöhle, Laufräder in diesselbe. Klar, ohne Schutzbleche. Toll so eine Rechtfertigung, gelle?
Ach, egal, das Fahrzeug macht einfach nur Spaß!


----------



## Kruko (18. März 2016)

cleiende schrieb:


> GT auf zwei Rädern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sehe leider nichts.....  :-(


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## cleiende (18. März 2016)

Hmm, mag wohl am Filehoster liegen.
Besser so?


----------



## Kruko (18. März 2016)

cleiende schrieb:


> Hmm, mag wohl am Filehoster liegen.
> Besser so?


Geilomat,  V8??


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## cleiende (18. März 2016)

Kruko schrieb:


> Geilomat,  V8??
> 
> 
> Sent from my handy.....



"Absofxxxxxxlutely a V8" - an der Seite steht 5.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (18. März 2016)

Wo bleibt die Sound-Datei? 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. März 2016)

Hmmmm....legga!!!

Damit sind die Donuts beim nachsten GT Treffen auch gesichert!!

Hast es Dir verdient!

Aber immer schee ans Tempolimit halten,gelle 

VG
peru


----------



## esp262 (19. März 2016)

Meine Transport tonne

Oldscool 



 

Newscool


----------



## oliversen (19. März 2016)

There is nothing quite like a V8!

Obergeil


----------



## cleiende (4. August 2018)

So, jetzt wird es richtig pervers ...











Am GT Alles fürs GT!
So long, bis Amorbach!


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. August 2018)

Hab auch 2 "neue" GT Transporter
Ford für den Sommer und Chevy für den Winter


----------

